# "Lightroom Catalog was not found" message received when I tried to open lightroom



## pepsimax (Jan 12, 2015)

I have just deleted some older back-ups and then, when I went to open Lightroom, I got the message "Lightroom catalog was not found
The catalog at location ..... could not be found. Would you like to locate an existing catalog or use the default one? " Then I have the options to Use default catalog, Quit, or Choose a Different Catalog.

I haven't done anything yet as I'm terrified I'll lose work. What have I done by deleting the back ups? Advice would be gratefully received!

Many thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 12, 2015)

First thing: are they still in the Trash? If so, restore them.

Problem is that you were likely (inadvertently) using one of your backup catalogs as the master. This happens quite frequently if the Preference setting for when launching Lightroom is set to "Load Most Recent Catalog". Then when you deleted the backup catalogs you've effectively deleted the catalog you were using. So lets try to restore the deleted backups first, then we can help you get back to a more normal setup.


----------



## pepsimax (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks so much for the reply. I've put back the folders from the trash back into my back up folder. What should I do next?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 12, 2015)

Try starting Lightroom to see if it opens the catalog you were last using. If it does, go to Lightroom>Catalog Settings>General Tab and take a screenshot of it so that we can determine what catalog you have been using.


----------



## pepsimax (Jan 12, 2015)

Success, it has opened at the one I was last using, and you're right, I am using a back up catalog. I think this was from a previous disaster which is when I first contacted the forum. How do convert to original catalog, or is it ok to use the back up? Not sure you can see this screenshot. I have uploaded it via the add picture icon. Is there a better way?


----------



## pepsimax (Jan 12, 2015)

Ah, now I've sent it, I see it's the proper size!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 12, 2015)

OK, that's probably what we expected to see. Whilst there's technically no issue with continuing to use that catalog from its current backup location, it's probably not a great idea as more confusion will inevitably follow.

Best thing to do is *move* the *current* master catalog (same name, i.e. Lightroom 5 Catalog.lrcat) and it's associated previews file (Lightroom 5 Catalog Previews.lrdata) out of the default location (probably Users/clairecloke/Pictures/Lightroom) into a temporary out-of-the-way location (obviously with Lightroom closed). Then *move* the catalog (same name as the master) and associated previews file (also same name as the master previews file) out of that backups sub-folder identified in that screenshot and into the default location vacated by the master. That all make sense? Basically you're replacing the old master catalog with the backup that you've inadvertently been using.

When you've done that, double-click on the moved backup catalog from the default location to start Lightroom, then first thing to do is change the startup preference (Lightroom>Preferences>General Tab>Default Catalog) *from* "Load Most Recent Catalog" to either the "Prompt Me" option, or to select the specific catalog in the specific default location. Then this problem won't happen again.

Let me know if you don't understand any of that.


----------



## pepsimax (Jan 12, 2015)

I think that all makes sense. I will apply my brain to it tomorrow and see if I can work it through!

Thanks so much for your prompt replies.


----------



## pepsimax (Jan 13, 2015)

I've done it! That was actually fairly straightforward and your instructions really clear, thank you! 

In my Lightroom folder in the Users/clairecloke/Pictures/Lightroom I have 3 sets of photo imports from a couple of years ago when I changed from a PC to a mac. I'm not sure how I managed to duplicate them into this folder. I want to really get to grips with my Lightroom catalog and filing system. Would you know how these would have landed up here and what I should do with them?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 13, 2015)

OK, glad that's all sorted.

Regarding those 3 other folders of images in the Lightroom folder, are they really duplicates of other images which are already cataloged? Are they listed in the Lightroom Folders Panel?


----------



## pepsimax (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Jim,

Sorry for delay in reply. I'm not sure, I will check. I presume they are duplicates, but will check. I'm going to the SWPP convention so will apply myself to this next week. Hopefully, I'll be able to work it out and won't have to ask for help! Many thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## Erin J (Jan 10, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but can I hop in here? (This is my first post, as I joined specifically to address this issue.)

My HD crashed last week and it was replaced last evening. Currently, I have a subscription to CC. My Photoshop works, but when trying to launch LR (which I installed prior to subscribing to CC), it gives me the original message that pepsimax listed at the top of this thread. I am not sure how to proceed. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I guess the obvious question is....have you restored the contents of the HD that crashed? Specifically, have you restored the Lightroom folder containing your catalog?


----------



## Erin J (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks Jim.

The HD has yet to be recovered. My husband installed a new HD last night. He has tried a few tutorial video techniques with no success. (The HD held most of our personal photos, which sadly I didn't take the time to back up. All client images are safe, as far as I can tell, backed up on a different drive.)
I was able to locate the LR programming files, but not the catalog. 
I have gotten LR up and running since commenting. All of my presets are still there. I did have to to upload my templates and my watermark again, no big deal.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2017)

Which hard drive crashed? Your main boot drive? Or an additional one?


----------

